
Spread the Word – Women Rock the Analytics Industry - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/metabrown/2018/01/31/spread-the-word-women-rock-the-analytics-industry/#28478a501099
======
rbanffy
Dupe detection on this URL seems broken.

